# Black walnut versus SA walnut



## wombat (Dec 9, 2012)

I have some ...what's called American walnut here ( from South America ) and it's incredibly brittle, I was just wondering how the black walnut from the states compares. For that matter are they even related? Because there's NO way you would use the stuff I have as a gun stock.


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 9, 2012)

http://www.wood-database.com/lumber-identification/hardwoods/peruvian-walnut/

This is most likely what you have... I have some, it is pretty much like the description above. Compared to American Black Walnut it is coarser grained and darker colored, I haven't noticed it being that brittle, but I have never carved it. Unlike most Latin American woods marketed with gringo names, this one actually is in the walnut family, it even smells like black walnut when you work it. But to answer your question, Black Walnut works and machines better, and is finer grained that Tropical Walnut (in my experience).


----------



## wombat (Dec 10, 2012)

When I say brittle I mean when I tested the long grain for strength it was as weak as some mahogany I have and the way it broke looked similar. I think the supplier meant African walnut?? It doesn't seem to want to let me load any pics, maybe I'll try later.


----------

